# Equipping Crisis suits



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Its in the name. I'm finally growing my tau into an actual army, the staple of which are always crisis suits but I was wandering what people found as the most effective way to run them? I'm mainly looking for weapon loathe actual model needs them to be put together, but general combos that you find work well would also be useful.

Generally I've noticed that asside from the riptide and the Hammerhead, low AP stuff is fairly hard to come by, and where it is available, is definitely not the most efficient way of running them (see rail rifles on pathfinders). As a result I'v generally though fusion blasters and plasma rifles are the way to go, but do I just take the one weapon on the suit? or 2? and if 2 a mix of both? Or two of the same?

Crisis suits seems to be the most customisable units in the entire game and seem effective at pretty much anything, which actually makes it quite hard to figure out what they are best at in an army.

SO simply how do you take you crisis suits and why?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Put them in bigger suits.










On a serious note, I think that Fusions and Missile Pods are probably the way you want to go - you don't *need* that much AP2, and a Riptide with Ion Accelerator should cover you on that - for everything else, just pushing through weight of wounds will do the job admirably. Remember that time I charged a full 5-man squad of Assault Terminators into Fire Warriors and they all died on Overwatch? I think there were two Crisis Suits with Plasma Rifles and they killed one Terminator. All the others died to Pulse Rifles and Missile Pods. Missiles with Buffmander (Commander with Iridium, Puretide, Multispectrum and CNC Node) are like Broadsides that can JSJ back into cover to make up for the decrease in resilience. Missiles are long-ranged enough that you can stay out of range of most small arms or charged, which I see all the time when people load up on short-range loadouts for Crisis Suits (remember you're two 14pt Space Marines strapped together but costing half as much again or more; Crisis are fragile and you don't really want to get any closer than 24" because your average JSJ of 7" will only *just* put you out of small arms range), have good damage output against a wide variety of targets, and benefit the most from Buffmander. Throw in a couple of Shield Drones to stop Lascannons and Missile Launchers just annihilating you, but try and keep the points cost of the unit down as much as possible. As said, they'll die to a stiff breeze no matter what 50mm bases tell you.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Fair, I guess I'm still reeling from the old cron days of not knowing how to efficiently deal with 2+ armour, so now I have acsess to fairly widespread AP2 I think its amazing. Buffmander while incredible seems like a pretty expensive model though with all the upgrades, is it really worth that many points?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

165pts isn't that much, and yeah, he gives you a _tonne_ of benefits. If you were really concerned about points you could drop the Command And Control Node and the Onager Gauntlet to reduce him to 145pts, and just make up for the lack of Twin-Linked by using an extra couple of Markerlights (or using the Farsight Enclave's combi-detachment bonus to give him Twin Linked anyway). 145pts for that good a support HQ is pretty much bang on.

He's 15pts more then Nemesor Zahndrekh, and he's pretty close in abilites; being 10% more expensive and almost as good as probably the hands-down greatest support HQ in the entire game makes you pretty good.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

True I hadn't htought of it like that. I think its purely because its that man upgrades it feels like loads even though points wise isn't *that* much for an HQ


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome to Tau - you _will_ forget to use half your wargear in the first few games because everyone has four and a half thousand pieces of wargear which all have identical technobabble names :victory:


----------

